# Longer stem or shorter stem



## Sisbud (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi,

I am not sure what is the best setup for a colnago c59.
I know that i can fit on either size 48s with ett of 53 with a stem of 110mm or a 50s with ett of 54 along with a stem of 100mm.
The caveat is on he 48s, i will have spacer of around 2.5 cm, while on the 50s i will have spacers of around 1 cm.
So, should i go with smaller size, long stem or should i go with the larger size?
I remember reading that colnago design the bikes with longer stem in mind. Is 110mm long enough? And will the space stack affects handling?


Thanks for all inputs


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

I would go with the longer stem. The shallow head angle puts the front wheel out further. The longer stem gets your hands further out over the front axle. I don't think 1cm spacer is an issue.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Longer is generally better on a Colnago


----------



## Sisbud (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks guys. Decided to go with the longer stem.


----------

